

Slur, open source, decentralized and anonymous marketplace for data - ladino
http://slur.io/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794256)
(125 points, 197 days ago, 54 comments)

------
ladino
Wikileaks 2.0 - looks very evil for me and i unfortunately think, that people
will use this for illegal stuff and not for a better world :( - interesting
technology anyway!

